# * My 1968 GTO Restoration (10+years sitting) *



## 68goatt (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi, new to the forum want to say thanks for having this and letting me be a part of it, also I have a 1968 gto that I am going to restore. This car was driven the hell out of by the previous owner and motor blown up, he had the engine rebuilt with all beefy competition cam parts, then let the car sit ever since. 

The drivetrain/steering is all there, but there is nothing on the front of the block (pumps, pulleys, fan, etc.)

SORRY GUYS PICTURES COMING SOON I PROMISE*

The car needs some body work done but for the year its actually pretty solid, my father owns a bodyshop doing these types of restorations so I have the tools for the job, just fighting with him for the space (its been shunned to the backyard of the shop).

So far, I just bought all the keys for the car (ignition, doors, and trunk) just so I have them all and when I finally go to start the engine I can have the right key for ignition. 

I also bought a water pump. When I bought the pump I realized that I dont have any mounting brackets or hardware for anything on the front of this engine. I need all that stuff! But I don't know what I need.

In this restoration I plan to get the motor to run, and at least get the car to put around the shop and yard, just to be able to get in and out of my dads way. This is the only way.

I plan on getting the rest of the parts for the front of the engine and try to start this old baby, and every second of every day I dream of this moment LOL

All interest, tips, questions, inspiration, help, anything welcome! I grew up into this lifestyle but most of my friends dont care anything about cars, so hope to get alot of good juicy info here and meet alot of owners of this awesome car.

:cheers


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome. I think the first place to start is confirming you have a 1968 400 engine. As I recall, the 68 has eight mounting holes and the 69 and up have eleven. Sounds like you might not have the water pump divider plates. Recommend you get Ames Performance Engineering catalog and start on page 204 for the parts. You should get a 1968 service manual as well. Matt


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

What is the code on the front of the block it should be a two letter code, wt for manual trans standard engine...WS for HO engine with manual and YS for auto standard engine and YZ for HO auto engine. I do not recall the other two letter codes off the top of my head, but those cover 90% of the 68's out there.

I second the service manual. Matt was too shy to ask, so I will...What color is this beast? Code V by any chance?????????


----------

